# Opinions concerning Merrick "Before Grain"



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I've switched Rain to this food (from the Kirkland that her former owner was feeding). This seemed to be about the best food readily available here on the island, and so far she seems to be doing fine on it (~ 3 weeks). I am feeding the "Buffalo" variety.

I would like comments from those of you who have experience with or opinions concerning this food.

I am still seeing some tearing.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi ate this for a short time. He loved it. But he's a very active little boy that wouldn't eat enough to keep weight on. I ended up switching but would have continued feeding it if he would have gained weight.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

CelticKitti said:


> Kodi ate this for a short time. He loved it. But he's a very active little boy that wouldn't eat enough to keep weight on. I ended up switching but would have continued feeding it if he would have gained weight.


Thank you ! 

Rain is skinny now, but she's eating more every day & I am supplementing with various meats. She just lost about 5 lbs. of hair, so I won't know if she's gaining for a while unless I can see it. She's not really too active yet -- had parasites and relatively poor nutrition to overcome.


----------

